# What kind of shirts that can be worn with braces/suspenders?



## pa'an_arzim (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello.
I'd like to know if i could wear braces with any kinds of shirt? dress shirt, t-shirt, polo shirt...?
And what about the pattern (plain, stripes), and colour (eg, blue shirt and red braces is no-no?)?

How about the pants? wearing braces with jeans would make it look casual, right?

Any dos and don'ts?
Yup, I know don't wear them with belts! ^^. Anything else? Thank You!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Don't wear braces with anything but a suit or sport jacket. They're rarely seen unless you sit down, but don't go too wild. Generally a pair of navy braces with black leather ends is the most versatile and safe.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Some people wear braces with other clothes than sports jackets or suits, but that places you in some subgroup that listens to swedish rockabilly or some such. Since you need to ask, I guess your friends aren't part of any particular brace wearing hipster community. Then do as Jovan says and stick to braces with odd jackets and suits. 

If you have a pair of trousers that are most comfortable with braces, and are going to wear a thicker sweater, you can of course wear the braces underneath, if they don't show. 

TM Lewin has a good basic selection, made by Albert Thurston which is the premier brand. Their navy/blue stripe is excellent. Albert Thurstons own selection is much broader and you can get some really nice braces with white 'catgut' ends, which IMO are the most elegant and versatile. 

Avoid formal braces (unless wearing formal wear) and braces with little figures on them. I could wear some with hunting motif to tweed but they are much less versatile. 

AT has some really good regimental striped braces. The red/green is very nice, as are the blue/golden yellow. For summer, the light blue and champagne pastel braces with white ends are great. 

I like burgundy over red, with gold metal, but silver metal with blue braces. 

Brace buttons are most easily affixed (on the inside) with a sewing machine, though I spin the wheel manually. Just remove the 'foot' and set it to the right stitch width and do 6-10 stitches in each pair of button holes. Stitching by hand is of course best but a tad boring.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

These are a good starting point:


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Jovan said:


> Don't wear braces with anything but a suit or sport jacket. They're rarely seen unless you sit down, but don't go too wild. Generally a pair of navy braces with black leather ends is the most versatile and safe.


+1. Don't wear them casually. I know someone who sews buttons into his jeans to wear braces, but he also has traditional jeans wear a high rise. Braces should never be clip-on. Trousers worn with braces should have a high rise and the waist can be a little bit looser than if you were wearing a belt.

So of course, the shirt you will be wearing with them is a dress shirt. And the shirt should not have a breast pocket because 1) the pocket will be useless (though it shouldn't be used anyway) and 2) braces over a pocket looks sloppy. There are no rules to the colours, only your own personal taste. Red braces with a light blue shirt (you wouldn't be wearing a dark blue shirt with a suit anyway) is perfectly fine. I don't know where you'd get the idea it isn't. Patterns is up to your personal taste, but to be safe, stick with solids and vertical stripes.

And also avoid elastic braces. The back piece will always be elastic, but the front should not. Barathea and boxcloth are great materials for braces.


----------

